# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Street food vendors of Europe

## misa.j

Street food vendors are great place to get local foods fast and cheap. One of my fond memories from Japan is that whenever I went to a festival, I just had to buy as much food as possible at the vendors that were lined up on both sides of the street. They also have vendors that are on the street regurarly year round. These are some examples you find in Japan.

-Noodle stand (soba, udon, ramen) most commonly seen 
-Roasted chestnut stand
-Grilled squid stand
-Oden stand (oden is kind of slow-cooked vegetable stew in clear liquid)
-Okonomi-yaki, tako-yaki stand
-Yakitori stand

In New York, you can see hotdog, pretzel, gyro stand on many corners of the city. Gyros are one of my favorite street foods!

What are your favorite or famous food stands of Europe?

----------


## Maciamo

Christmas/Year-end markets are one of the best places to sample food stall food in Europe. In Brussels last December there were :

- Belgian (or French) waffles, crepes, fruit pies, marzipan, chocolate, cheeses and sausages (black pudding, salami...), meatballs, chips, oysters, foie gras, p&#226;t&#233;s, snails, quiches, soups, beers, wines...
- German sausages (with sauerkraut) and warm wine (gl&#252;hwein)
- Savoyard tartiflette
- Swiss fondue and raclette
- Norwegian salmon
- Spanish pa&#235;lla, tapas and churros
- Italian pasta, pizza and panini
- Turkish kebap
- Chinese, Thai and Japanese food.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Berlin has a long tradition and German wide reputation for street food vendors. Since people migrated to Berlin, the city had a talent for absorbing their local brought dishes and making a cheap _junk-food like mess_ out of it. It started with the Huguenots (preferably low class, the educated and rich went to England), Pommeranians, Silesians, Poles and Bavarians and continued with American GIs (recruted from society's bottom), Italian and Turkish Immigrants in West-Berlin and Russians and Vietnamese in East-Berlin. 

Some typical Berlin (the city claims to have invented them) snacks you can practically buy everywhere in a range of 30 meters:

Kassler: fat, cooked pork from the ribs, usually served with cabbage or sauerkraut

Eisbein: even fatter part of the leg, served with mashed peas and sauerkraut

Bulette: from french Boulette, minced meat fried as meatballs, served with curry sauce (see next) and a roll

Currywurst: tasteless sausage served with a sauce based on ketchup blended with curry powder. originally in the 1950s with Worcestershire Sauce brought with British soldiers, then the city ran out of money and took ketchup. Served with french fries or a roll

Döner: kebab meat with sauce and salad served in a flatbread like a sandwich. according to a legend it was a business minded Turkish immigrant who invented it at Kottbusser Tor in the 1970s.

Pfannkuchen: dougnut filled with jam. Also according to a legend this kind of preparation was invented in Berlin, that's why in the rest of Germany they are called "Berliners"


But Berlin's appetite for junk food hasn't got better over the centuries, that's way the diet has been expanded to: 
Bratwurst, pieces of (German taste or should I say tasteless) Pizza, very fat Asian noodles, Arab food (like Döner but with Shawarma, Falafel, Haloumi or Makank), low quality take-away Sushi, fish and chips, fat crêpes with rich chocolate on it, Russian borshtsh (soup made with red cabbage), hot dogs with fried onion and sauerkraut and of course McDonald's, Burger King, KFC and Dunkin' Donots. _In fact Berlin is the only place in Germany with Dunkin' Donots and i've heard people came here only for this reason._ 

One thing that really annoys me a lot here is that good food is really rare in Berlin, it is hardly possible to find a good restaurant here. Even though you can find practically restaurants from all over the world in Berlin to very cheap prices, the quality of the food is mostly like a nightmare!

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Berlin has a long tradition and German wide reputation for street food vendors. Since people migrated to Berlin, the city had a talent for absorbing their local brought dishes and making a cheap _junk-food like mess_ out of it. It started with the Huguenots (preferably low class, the educated and rich went to England), Pommeranians, Silesians, Poles and Bavarians and continued with American GIs (recruted from society's bottom), Italian and Turkish Immigrants in West-Berlin and Russians and Vietnamese in East-Berlin. 

Some typical Berlin (the city claims to have invented them) snacks you can practically buy everywhere in a range of 30 meters:

Kassler: fat, cooked pork from the ribs, usually served with cabbage or sauerkraut

Eisbein: even fatter part of the leg, served with mashed peas and sauerkraut

Bulette: from french Boulette, minced meat fried as meatballs, served with curry sauce (see next) and a roll

Currywurst: tasteless sausage served with a sauce based on ketchup blended with curry powder. originally in the 1950s with Worcestershire Sauce brought with British soldiers, then the city ran out of money and took ketchup, served with french fries or a roll

Döner: kebab meat with sauce and salad served in a flatbread like a sandwich. according to a legend it was a business minded Turkish immigrant who invented it at Kottbusser Tor in the 1970s.

Pfannkuchen: dougnut filled with jam. Also according to a legend this kind of preparation was invented in Berlin, that's why in the rest of Germany they are called "Berliners"


But Berlin's appetite for junk food hasn't got better over the centuries, that's way the diet has been expanded to: 
Bratwurst, pieces of (German taste or should I say tasteless) Pizza, very fat Asian noodles, Arab food (like Döner but with Shawarma, Falafel, Haloumi or Makank), low quality take-away Sushi, fish and chips, fat crêpes with rich chocolate on it, Russian borshtsh (soup made with red cabbage), hot dogs with fried onion and sauerkraut and of course McDonald's, Burger King, KFC and Dunkin' Donots. _In fact Berlin is the only place in Germany with Dunkin' Donots and i've heard people came here only for this reason._ 

One thing that really annoys me a lot here is that good food is really rare in Berlin, it is hardly possible to find a good restaurant here. Even though you can find practically restaurants from all over the world in Berlin to very cheap prices, the quality of the food is mostly like a nightmare!

----------


## Regulus

I have never been to Europe, but have experienced New York, Okinawan, and Korean street food. Newly-dried squid was my favorite overseas treat, New York Hot dogs my favorite over here.

----------

